# Revised Review on VANGUARD Spirit Binoculars (June 14,2011)



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

Gary you mentioned "The fully multicoated ED glass lenses with emerald coatings render a full spectrum of color within green tones making them excellent for nature observation". Is this the same type of coating that is used on the Steiner Predator Extreme Binos. Do the red and brown tones stand out?

Thanks.

Pale~


----------



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

I believe you are speaking of the following:
*Steiner's unique CAT (Color Adjusted Transmission) technology provides bold color contrast between the object being viewed and its surroundings *
I would presume it is Steiner's proprietary coating producing the same or similar results. I found all colors stood out in the VANGUARDS and I presume the emphasis may have been "greens" only because that is the most common color in nature. I would thing brown being second. I would suggest contacting VANGUARD for the professional answer?


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

I loved the review. I had just made the decision to purchase Steiner Predator Extreme. I liked the idea of reds and browns standing out with green foliage in the Steiners. What I like about your review is that you pointed out that Vanguard uses ED glass. If the Spirit has the same properities of the Steiner Predator but with ED glass I would take the Spirit.


----------

